# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Onderzoek naar kanker bij militairen - Provinciale Zeeuwse Courant

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Onderzoek naar kanker bij militairen*
*Provinciale Zeeuwse Courant -** 23 uur geleden*
ALKMAAR - Het ministerie van Defensie laat onderzoek doen naar kanker onder Nederlandse militairen die op de Balkan hebben gediend. Het Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu (RIVM) zal het onderzoek uitvoeren. *...* 
Verarmd uranium zou volgens vakbond leiden tot kanker bij *...* Stentor
*alle 4 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

